# Good food for lurchers



## Pupkins (May 31, 2016)

Hi. We have had out puppy for a week now and I have kept her on the same food she had been weaned on as per the general advice just so she wasn't having a drastic change. I really don't want to keep her on this food. Is it too early to start to mix it with something else gradually till we swap completely?
Also any good recommendations for another food to swap to would be useful. There are so many and I have seen food available specifically for lurchers/greyhounds but not sure how much difference it makes.
I really don't want to keep her on the food she has now for much longer if I can help it.
Thank you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

What's she on at the moment? Do you have a budget?
To be honest, most (all!) greyhound/lurcher specific food that I've seen are pretty naff ingredients-wise.

Mine are on Purizon & Wolf of Wilderness dry at the moment but like Fishmongers, Wainwrights, Lily's Kitchen and Barking Heads too


----------



## Pupkins (May 31, 2016)

She's on bakers puppy food at the moment.


----------



## Pupkins (May 31, 2016)

Thanks I'll have a look at those ones. I don't mind paying a bit more. I did think the lurcher specific one I looked at seemed cheap so thought it possibly wasn't that great.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Bakers isn't great. Have a look at the food indexes here, or www.allaboutdogfood.com


----------



## Pupkins (May 31, 2016)

Yes I really want to get rid of the bakers!
Thanks very much for this, it's really helpful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hounds can have sensitive tums so avoiding wheat is advisable.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Specific foods "what a load of nonsence".
joanneF has suggested taking a look at www.allaboutdogfood.com this may help you understand what is a good product.
Also as suggested above look for wheat free or even totally grain free products for the best kibbles.

As a raw feeder myself, raw would be my first suggestion, an easy product to use and so naturally nutritional, also very easy to change over to.

Now I shall wait to get "hammered " by a particular member !!!!!!


----------



## Pupkins (May 31, 2016)

Great. This is all really helpful. There's so many foods out there so this info will give me a good starting point.
Thanks


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Bakers is like giving kids Smarties ie full of e numbers so I'd wean her off it asap. My 3 have a mixture (in different meals) of Naturediet/Forthglade/Lily's Kitchen wet, Barking Heads kibble (occasionally) & home made lurcher stew which consists of a kilo of meat I get in packs from a farmer/butcher + veg + pasta cooked up together or lamb hearts cooked with veg & pasta but they also have meaty raw lamb ribs once a week to keep their teeth sparkly. Raw if you have the freezer capacity works very well for a lot of lurchers (and other breeds) but agree have a look at the all about dog food link & the various good food guides on the forum

NB Lurchers are prone to bloat cos of their deep chests & tiny waists so best to feed her after a walk & don't let her run for at least an hour & a half after any meal. Best to feed pups 4 times a day til about 6 months & then 3 times til a year when you can cut it down to twice a day.


----------



## CaoineagWhippets (Jun 8, 2016)

Id recommend Millies Wolfheart Riverside Mix, I have my 4 Whippets on it and I have finally found a food they can eat that doesn't require me to wear a gas mask around the house!


----------

